# Do we have pests?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Add your location to your profile. That will help answer your question. Knowing your general location will help narrow down what type of pests you may have. Also, do you happen to have a picture of the hole and/or the fur balls you found?


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

My guess, based on the limited information, is a squirrel. Is the hole the only point of access? Or is it just a "back door. How could a critter get to that hole? Can you see into the space above the hole? Are there points of access outside in the soffit or rooftop areas? Are there trees, bushes, or electrical wire than give rooftop access?


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

*thanks to gobug and rockstarr*

Thank you for your wonderful responses to my questions about pest. We live in Canada. The hole is in the ceiling, right at the junction where the ceiling meets the garage wall. They would have to climb up the wall to get into the hole. There are no trees, no holes outside. I don't have a picture of the hole or of the animal hair. However your responses are prompting me to call in an exterminator to assess the situation. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have access to the attic in the garage? You could open up the access and stand back to see if anything (in the attic) goes towards the light you created by opening the access.


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

*pests*

Thank you Rockstarr for that suggestion, but our master bedroom, which is on the second floor is on top of the garage. There doesn't seem to be any access to that area. There is an attic door that is in the ceiling of our master bedroom closet. but I think that attic is above the bedroom, closer to the roof.

The ceiling in the garage is actually the floor of the master bedroom.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't open the attic door in the closet. Whatever may be up there, you definately don't want running free inside the house.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

It probably is squirrels but it could also be rats. Whichever it is the critters are going to have to be evicted.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

I had the exact same thing in the ceiling of my screen porch, also drywall......whoever thought interior drywall was a good choice for an "exposed to the elements" ceiling should have their head examined....at any rate, it was squirrels.

The good news, they were evicted. The bad news is, they were evicted by a family of raccoons.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Chokingdogs said:


> The good news, they were evicted. The bad news is, they were evicted by a family of raccoons.


:laughing:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Duct tape. Srsly? Call an exterminator. Just slapping tape across an unexplained hole is NOT even close to the right way to deal with it.


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Pests*

I know, huh?? But yes, I called an exterminator, they are coming by tomorrow night. You see at first it looked like the seam had come apart in the ceiling drywall and the drywall tape had come undone, I wasn't thinking about critters, so I just put duct tape up.....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Post back and let us know what they find. I'm curious to know now.


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for that story. Although I am sure it was not funny for you, it made me laugh..... I would never want racoons living in my ceiling!! Hope you were able to get rid of them!!


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Do we have pests*

The exterminator came, he looked at the hole, checked for animal droppings, also for any scuff marks that would show that there were any animals around..... all is clear. He thinks that the builder did a poor job of drywalling and that the seam came apart as well as a portion of the dry wall in that corner, but there are no critters. We will patch it up asap. Thank you everyone for your wonderful help and advice!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What about the hair balls you found?

Still no pictures of the hole? Surely someone here could be able to tell the difference between critters and a poor drywall job.


----------



## honeypie5 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Pests??*

Yes I have some pictures of the animal hair... the exterminator says that hair blew in from outside. And also of the hole, on my cell phone. But I don't know how to transfer them onto this site. Thank you so much for all of the very helpful comments.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have a smart phone? You can email the pictures to yourself, then check your email on your computer to get them onto your computer, and upload them from there.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

r0ckstarr said:


> Do you have a smart phone? You can email the pictures to yourself, then check your email on your computer to get them onto your computer, and upload them from there.


 
sounds like you need to be smart, as well as the phone:laughing:


----------

